# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 34 )



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._

*This weeks is a 2 part Question...

*
*Do you have a dust free room to spray in?
&
What have you found that is a good spray on finish?*
(it does not matter whether or not its a rattle can or a pre-made mixture, or your own concoction...)





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement and Even wood-eating aliens may participate.


----------



## Mike1950

DUST FREE???? You have got to be joking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

I don't have a dust free anywhere but with my dust collection it stays pretty clean. I usually wait until I have a number of items and pick one day to do them and on that day I don't do anything else. As far as finish, I haven't figured out a favorite but with more flat work in my future I'm sure I'll form an onion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

All my dust is free. All I have to do is use a little elbow grease and shazam! a room full of dust. 

Yes and no. I don't have a dedicated dust room but I have been known to set up a temp benchtop tent for smaller projects and once I did a full size with 2 xs and plastic and a fan for a dresser. It worked fairly well once I fijited around with the fan speed and vent for a little while and made a positive pressre in the tent. The key is get your intake air from outside preferably the higher the better, and use dust mask for an intake filter. 

Good question Marc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> DUST FREE???? You have got to be joking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What he said!

When we lived in ND, my shop was in the basement. Because of that, I didn't do a lot of finishing in the house. Didn't want the fumes getting into the living area, so I did any of my spray finishing in the garage during the handful of months it got warm enough in the garage to spray a finish. Sometimes projects sat for a few months completed but with no finish applied while I waited for warm enough temps to take the piece out to the garage and apply the finish.

I haven't sprayed a finish yet since our move - though I will be this week sometime. However, now my shop is in our one car garage. I don't have room in the garage to set up a dedicated, separated, as dust free as possible finishing area in there. I do like to clean up stuff - sweep the floor, dust surfaces, etc - the day or so before doing finish work so that there is less dust in the area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

Dust-free environment is hard to come by, as I don't have a dedicated space. Like others, just have to wait a day or so before finishing. Tried Minwax Wipe-On Poly recently and had fairly good success. Haven't yet used oils, but made contact today with a person that has had extremely good luck with oils -- so good that he insisted people like to "pet" his creations!!! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Nature Man said:


> but made contact today with a person that has had extremely good luck with oils -- so good that he insisted people like to "pet" his creations!!!



We need a full report in the finishing section once you pick his brain. We are always wanting to hear new perspectives and ideas. You don't *have* to give us a full report, but if you don't Marc (ripjack) will almost certainly ban you. Hey man my hands are tied I give my mods full autonomous authority, so you should probably give us the report.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> We need a full report in the finishing section once you pick his brain. We are always wanting to hear new perspectives and ideas. You don't *have* to give us a full report, but if you don't Marc (ripjack) will almost certainly ban you. Hey man my hands are tied I give my mods full autonomous authority, so you should probably give us the report.



By not giving up my finishing tricks, I can get banned? 
It's that easy?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> By not giving up my finishing tricks, I can get banned?
> It's that easy?



No, you monkey-hating ape, it's not that easy. You have to refuse to give up finishing techniques that are actually worth refusing to give up. So you'll be a member in good standing for years to come. Unfortunately.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I too have had basement shops, so spraying finish is not always a good thing. Dust free? Yeah right, in my dreams.I have been using water based poly more, there is a learning curve to it. I have used minwax polycrylic in a rattle can for some scroll projects and had good results. I like the quick dry time with the water based poly and the low odor and no flammability too. Finishing is quick with water based poly. I have heard of a water based lacquer, I wonder what that is like. Wipe on oil is still my favorite for warmth and durability. I make my own blend for wipe on finishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1

I usually pray in any room when I need too, whether its got dust in it or not...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man

Report forthcoming, once I meet with the folks, hopefully some time in the next couple of weeks. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

eaglea1 said:


> I usually pray in any room when I need too, whether its got dust in it or not...


Praying helps when spraying in a dusty room.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nature Man said:


> Haven't yet used oils, but made contact today with a person that has had extremely good luck with oils -- so good that he insisted people like to "pet" his creations!!! Chuck






Kevin said:


> We need a full report in the finishing section once you pick his brain. We are always wanting to hear new perspectives and ideas. You don't *have* to give us a full report, but if you don't Marc (ripjack) will almost certainly ban you. Hey man my hands are tied I give my mods full autonomous authority, so you should probably give us the report.






Nature Man said:


> Report forthcoming, once I meet with the folks, hopefully some time in the next couple of weeks. Chuck



Whatever happened with this "Report" ?


----------



## Brink

Brink said:


> By not giving up my finishing tricks, I can get banned?
> It's that easy?



Guess it wasn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> No, you monkey-hating ape, it's not that easy. *You have to refuse to give up finishing techniques that are actually worth refusing to give up.* So you'll be a member in good standing for years to come. Unfortunately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

Not dust free. I did a rattle can lacquer once but the shell self destructed. I want to try again. Might have to on the Zircote. The Truoil is taking forever to dry. Considering sand down, seal and spray.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Blueglass said:


> Not dust free. I did a rattle can lacquer once but the shell self destructed. I want to try again. Might have to on the Zircote. The Truoil is taking forever to dry. Considering sand down, seal and spray.


Is Zircote an oily wood? If you sand down you may also need to wipe down with acetone to remove any surface oils left over from the true oil or the wood if it's an oily wood, otherwise lacquer might not stick too good and eventually flake or chip off. Oil on oil is ok, like a urethane, but not for something that is not really oil based and gets very hard when it cures like catalyzed lacquer.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> No, you monkey-hating ape, it's not that easy. You have to refuse to give up finishing techniques that are actually worth refusing to give up. So you'll be a member in good standing for years to come. Unfortunately.



Sort of standing but more often on all fours...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

I take stuff outside for spray finishing. I mostly use wipe-on finishes, but I've had decent luck with Krylon spray acrylic when I want a really neutral finish(no gloss, no color change) on decorative doodads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

@woodtickgreg from what I understand it is not normally very oily but this stuff I got sure seems to be. I have been working a Chechen shell at the same time which is known to be oily and it dries in hours. THe Zircote has been drying 3 weeks and is just getting close to dry. I may just let it dry completely and then leave it another week or 2 and then sand and next coat. Who knows which mood may strike me.

I was thinking if I do the Lacquer I would sand off and then hit it with Bullseye shellac sealer before spraying.


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> Whatever happened with this "Report" ?


Great question! Meeting has not materialized yet. I was to hook up through another elderly friend that has had a series of health issues since that time. I backed off because of that. My elderly friend is more recently doing better, so I will try to reapproach. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13

Sounds good Chuck. Keep us informed. And I hope your friend is well...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

I spray outside too, ideally when there is no breeze. Less dust than in my shop and fumes aren't a problem. I use Deft rattle can spray lacquer more than anything, and Minwax spray poly quite a bit too. If it is a big project, I may brush or wipe on the first couple of coats to build up the finish without going through a ton of spray cans, but I almost always spray the final coat. It gives me the best results... Of course a good quality spray rig is the bomb, But I don't really do enough big finishing jobs to justify one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill

Nope. Not yet.
Thinking of fabricating a small enclosure---it's one of those _list _things.


----------



## kweinert

I just put my wife's car out in the drive and use her side of the garage. Usually hang stuff from the rafters or put on a temporary table.

I've been using a couple of HVLP sprayers from HF and they've been doing a good job. I've only recently started spraying because before this I had only used the Wagner type electric sprayers for painting the house and that didn't work worth a damn so I had pretty much given up on it. Then, during the building of the rocking tractor, my step son used the sprayer to spray that and it didn't look like it was all that bad so I've tried it a time or two now with reasonable results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

